# small lettering



## pensad (Mar 30, 2014)

*lts I'm new to embroidering, IDS software came with my ZSK machine. I sewed out some words top line was 12.5 mm the bottom line was 10 mm.. I was not overly impressed with the smaller lettering.. Some of the t's didn't sew all the way out. the font was Arial. I have nothing to compare it with, but I'm suspecting its the software and user. I designed it right in the program..and it digitizes it.. Any other software better? *


----------



## mwilliams0763 (Feb 18, 2013)

pensad said:


> *lts I'm new to embroidering, IDS software came with my ZSK machine. I sewed out some words top line was 12.5 mm the bottom line was 10 mm.. I was not overly impressed with the smaller lettering.. Some of the t's didn't sew all the way out. the font was Arial. I have nothing to compare it with, but I'm suspecting its the software and user. I designed it right in the program..and it digitizes it.. Any other software better? *



I use Wilcom, it is top of the line in my opinion. You get quality no matter what size it is. 

If you are stitching on soft, cotton, t-shirt material make sure you have enough stabilizer. If I do t-shirts or polos I use 3-4 layers of the soft cut away stabilizer so that it will last for many years for the customer. Plus it gives a much much better look to your final product. Also make sure that your pull comp is not too tight. I use Happy machines and love them. I have 2 of them and run them all the time with great results all the time. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Did you click on the small lettering box when you digitized the lettering? This does help some in IDS. Otherwise, contact Andrea at ZSK and she'll be able to help you get more out of your software. It's not the Cadillac of digitizing software, but I've been able to use it for most things. Small lettering is always an issue (which is why Gunold offers a whole CD of small lettering fonts.) Sometimes, you need to use a 60 weight thread if your lettering is really small.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

Small lettering is tough no matter what software you use. We use Wilcom and rarely does it sewout perfect the first time. We always need to edit. We can take the same file and it will sew differently between the 6 head Tajima and the 1 head Barudan. It will take time to learn how different fabrics will react with small lettering and what settings you will need when digitizing and what stabilizers to use. Don't expect to just type in your fonts and sewout a perfect small letter like digital printing. Small fonts are an art form in themselves and after outsourcing, digitizing with TES and Wilcom, I think it's all in the artist not the software.


----------



## BadReligion (Dec 9, 2011)

Some programs like Wilcom and Compucon contain pre-digitized fonts that are suitable for small letters. Like mentioned in previous posts, don't forgen on a quality backing when embroidering small letters. 

You should also consider using special (I know GUNOLD, Ackermann and MADEIRA have them in catalog)polyester threads which are thinner than usual embroidery thread and therefor ideal for small lettering.

Changing needle to 60 or 65 ballpoint also helps.


----------



## pensad (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks so much for all the help. I used medium cut a way on the t shirts...


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

get wilcom if you can afford it..... ready fonts will usually require tweaking at small sizes.

we have digitized our own block 2 font for small text on wilcom which we now use so we don't have to repeatedly edit the text at such small size.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

You can also use Madeira Frosted Matt thread to help with small lettering.


----------

